# Initial Upgrades for 280ZX



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

*Initial Upgrades for 280ZX?*

OK, on my 280zx, what are some of the initial upgrades that can be done? I am really looking for some that are transferable between the l28 and l28et. Anything you have to offer?

Thanks guys


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

Boost controller for the turbo


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

upgrade your suspension first. get suspension tech. swaybars and the tokico spring/shock setup. This will make the biggest difference, as the stock suspension kinda sucks. Not too many performance upgrades for the L28 will work with the L28ET. You could get a full 3" exhaust from the manifold back. That would open up the top end of the L28E. Don't waste your time on any cold air intakes and whatnot, as they won't do didly. The stock intake on a 280zx is about as cold air as you can get as it is in front of the radiator and not in the engine compartment. The designers weren't stupid.


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

das280zx said:


> upgrade your suspension first. get suspension tech. swaybars and the tokico spring/shock setup. This will make the biggest difference, as the stock suspension kinda sucks. Not too many performance upgrades for the L28 will work with the L28ET. You could get a full 3" exhaust from the manifold back. That would open up the top end of the L28E. Don't waste your time on any cold air intakes and whatnot, as they won't do didly. The stock intake on a 280zx is about as cold air as you can get as it is in front of the radiator and not in the engine compartment. The designers weren't stupid.


I am thinking the same thing. I was going to get adjustable struts and some extra stiff springs. Names and prices would be great if anyone can find them. I am thinking of the exhaust too. Do you believe the 3" would be the way to go? I do not plan to get a turbo header, I am just going to get the stock mainifold ported.

If there is anything else, just let me know.

Laters


----------



## das280zx (Jul 17, 2003)

Well for suspension, I would go with the stuff that I said. Get the tokico performance package that comes with tokico hp struts front and rear, and tokico springs. Here like this:

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=33590&item=7931276366&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW

That is probably the best kit. I've heard it rides a little rough, but who cares!?

Then get the Suspension Tech. sway bar kit. I got mine from somebody on yahoo shopping. Well good luck!!


----------



## Minagera (Oct 25, 2004)

das280zx said:


> Well for suspension, I would go with the stuff that I said. Get the tokico performance package that comes with tokico hp struts front and rear, and tokico springs. Here like this:
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/ws/e...ry=33590&item=7931276366&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW
> 
> ...


Thanks man, I will defiently look into that.


----------

